# FNA vs Puncture aspiration



## SharL  (Jan 21, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what the significant difference is between code 10022 FNA and 19000 puncture aspiration of cyst of breast?  Both are aspirating fluid.  

SL


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jan 21, 2009)

*FNA vs puncture*



Lorusso said:


> Can anyone tell me what the significant difference is between code 10022 FNA and 19000 puncture aspiration of cyst of breast?  Both are aspirating fluid.
> 
> SL



I would say it's the size of the needle. For an FNA the needle size has to be (I can't remember for sure), I believe 22 or less? Please someone correct me if I'm wrong. All this should be documented in the procedure note.


----------



## SharL  (Jan 21, 2009)

*FNA vs Aspiration*

Thanks for the input !  I was thinking needle size also, but can't find any specific reference to the needle size.  Are both percutaneous ?  The dicated reports for cyst aspirations / FNA's basically read the same. .


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jan 21, 2009)

*Fna*

I found my documentation finally that we used for FNA, this is what it says:

Fine needle aspiration (FNA) is a percutaneous (through the skin) procedure that uses a fine gauge needle (22 or 25 gauge) and a syringe to sample fluid from a breast cyst or remove clusters of cells from a solid mass. With FNA, the cellular material taken from the breast is usually sent to the pathology laboratory for analysis. The needle used during FNA is smaller than a needle that is normally used to draw blood. If the radiologist or surgeon just drains fluid from a cyst and does not send the sample to the pathology laboratory for analysis, the procedure is simply called cyst aspiration.

Does this help?


----------



## SharL  (Jan 21, 2009)

*FNA vs aspiration*

Thanks ! you're the best for trying to help me sort this out.  I reviewed the code guideline descriptions in the CDR also.  They use 21 gauge needle here for some what they call "Fine needle" aspirations, and I agree that the FNA is more for pathology sampling whereas the punture aspiration of cyst is meant to reduce the size of a fluid-filled cyst, and/or take cells/tissue...yet, that sample is also sent to pathology here in the hospital setting. I am going to be closely reviewing the reports to see what the techniques are; hopefully that will help.


----------

